# 750-852 grundsätzliche Fragen



## Exedra (28 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin von dem 750-852er Controller ein wenig verwirrt. Im Katalog und auch im Handbuch ist von Analogen Baugruppen die Rede.
Nun habe ich mal meine Wunschkonfig im smart-Designer eingetippert und bekomme dabei folgende Meldungen:

753-465 :An digitale Koppler können keine analogen I/O Module gesetzt werden.
753-552 :An digitale Koppler können keine analogen I/O Module gesetzt werden.

Auf welche Information kann ich mich denn jetzt verlassen?


Und so als nebenfrage: bei den 750-880/025-002ern also der Telecontrol-eco-Variante sind ja nur 4 IO-Klemmen möglich. Bei dem 750-852er, welcher ja auch als eco-Variante verkauft wird, sind aber die üblichen 64 möglich. Wo genau besteht denn die einschränkung dann? (Falls 750-881 der große Bruder sein soll ists wohl der Speicher..)


mfg


----------



## .:WAGO::011731:. (28 Januar 2016)

Hallo Exedra,

der 750-852 stellt als ECO-Controller eine günstige Alternative zum 750-881 dar. Gegenüber diesem hat er u.a. folgende Einschränkungen:

- fehlende Feldeinspeisung (ggf. über separate Einspeiseklemme vorzusehen)
- geringerer Summenstrom für Busklemmen (ggf. über Einspeiseklemme mit Busnetzteil 750-613 zu ergänzen)
- keine Web-Visualisierung
- keine RTC
- eingeschränktes Tasksystem
- weniger Speicher

Der 750-852 unterstützt neben digitalen jedoch auch analoge und Sonderklemmen. Insofern ist eine Verwendung der o.g. 753-465 und 753-552 durchaus möglich. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis zum smartDesigner, wir werden dies überprüfen.


----------



## Ledved (27 März 2017)

Hallo,

bezüglich des Funktionsumfangs der 750-852 hätte ich auch eine Frage. Kann es sein, dass der PLC keine Datenaufzeichnung ermöglicht? 

Ich versuche nun schon seit über einer Woche ein paar zufällige Werte als CSV oder txt abzuspeichern, aber es gelingt mit einfach nicht.
Erst habe ich mich an der Demo "FileWriteSend" aus dem Anwenderhinweis A114100 und der WagoLibFTP.lib versucht, aber ich kann einfach keine Datei anlegen. Der "Name" der Datei in der Variablen "handle" bleibt immer 0 und "file_empty" ist TRUE.
Zur Zeit kämpfe ich mit der Demo "WagoDatalogger_02", aber ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. Hier wird immer der Fehler 999, also File Error, in "dwStatus" angezeigt.
Da es scheinbar schon am Erstellen der Datei scheitert wäre meine Frage, ob das überhaupt geht? Oder gebe ich nur den Pfad falsch an? Ich habe aber so ziemlich alle Möglichkeiten der Pfadangaben durchprobiert. Egal ob mit Verzeichnis a: c: s:, ohne Verzeichnis, ob mit / oder \, keine Variante hat funktioniert (wobei 'a:\PLC\CSV_Files\' eigentlich lt. Doku funktionieren sollte).
Wenn ich über den Explorer auf die Steuerung zugreife, sehe ich auch die bereits vorhandenen Ordner "etc", "PLC" und "webserv", aber keine neuen Ordner bzw. Dateien.

Die Firmware habe ich letzte Woche auch versuchsweise aktualisiert, sie hat jetzt den Stand 01.06.01(10).
Eingeloggt bin ich über CoDeSys V 2.3.9.49 und Ethernet(TCP/IP).


----------



## funkey (27 März 2017)

Ich kenne mich mit Wago zwar nur recht dürftig aus, aber die 750-852 hat doch so viel ich sehe keinen Slot für eine Speicherkarte, wo man die Datei anlegen könnte.

Edit: Oder sollte das auch direkt im CPU-Speicher funktionieren?


----------



## Ledved (28 März 2017)

Ja das siehst du richtig, die ECO-Version verfügt über keine Speicherkarte. Aber grundsätzlich sollte es auch auf dem internen Flash-Speicher des Gerätes funktionieren. Natürlich wird davon abgeraten, da dieser nicht dafür ausgelegt ist und bei zu häufigen Schreib-/Lesezyklen damit die Steuerung zerstört werden könnte.
Aber mir geht es ja erstmal nur darum, die Funktion zum Laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## .:WAGO::011731:. (30 März 2017)

Hallo Ledved, 

der Ethernet ECO Controller unterstützt leider keine Dateizugriffe. Das Filesystem ist nicht für die SPS-Applikation verfügbar. Dies ist z.B. erst beim Controller 750-881 der Fall. 
Für eine entsprechende Applikation zum Datenlogging, bei der häufige Schreibzyklen auftreten, ist jedoch die Verwendung eines externen Speichers, z.B. einer SD-Karten i.V.m. dem Controller 750-880, empfehlenswert.


----------



## Ledved (30 März 2017)

Hallo Wago Support,

vielen Dank für die Aussage. Dann brauche ich mich ja auch nicht zu wundern, warum es einfach nicht klappen will...
Gibt es dazu denn irgendwo einen Hinweis? Ich hatte im Vorfeld schon relativ intensiv recherchiert und bin nie auf eine derartige Andeutung gestoßen.


----------



## .:WAGO::011731:. (31 März 2017)

Hallo Ledved, 

eine kompakte Übersicht zu den Funktionen der Controller aus unserer Serie 750 enthält z.B. unsere Broschüre Steuerungen. Gerne sind wir auch bei der Auswahl des passenden Controllers behilflich.


----------

